# local dource for "California Blackworms" Lumbriculus variegatus



## mommyeireanne

oops, I meant "Source" and can't edit. 

Anybody know a LFS that sells blackworms? I could get by with as few as a teaspoon to start, but I need them. Hate to pay $40-50 when I don't need a pound or more...
Thanks for any help, 
Maria


----------



## geeks_15

Monforts on Colerain often has live blackworms. I haven't asked where they are from and I haven't bought any. I think they are cheap too, maybe $1 or $2 for a small bag.


----------



## mommyeireanne

Thanks Jeremy. I'll check them out. That's much closer than the drive to Aquarium Adventures in Columbus- the only other one I'd found so far.


----------



## CincyCichlids

Maria,
Are you a member of the Greater Cincinnati Aquarium Society? A member named Brantley (GCAS handle: "Uaru73") is selling them too. Check it out if you'd like at GCAS.org.


----------



## mistergreen

Momforts is a great store by the way. it's 99 cents for a portion (spoon full size).


----------



## dan4cbw

Here are two people in your area that do send next day.
http://plecocaves.com/ and http://organicblackworms.com/

Dan
California Blackworm Co.


----------

